# Coolant puddle



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

I hope it’s not the water pump, but it’s been 80K miles since the last time so it’s indeed possible. 

When my 2.0 CTD water pump failed at 63K miles I had similar symptoms. At first I noticed a drop or two overnight. Then I pulled up to get breakfast and it DUMPED a puddle of coolant. 

I drove immediately over to the dealership and not a drop was coming out. Can’t explain why the intermittent leaking but it was definitely the water pump.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...n/191266-2-0-diesel-water-pump-failure-5.html


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I think the only coolant-bearing components in the front portion of the engine bay would be the radiator and radiator hoses, and maybe the EGR cooler. It would be a great outcome if it was just a $12 hose, and not something complicated or expensive.


----------



## InsideMan (Sep 23, 2017)

revjpeterson said:


> I think the only coolant-bearing components in the front portion of the engine bay would be the radiator and radiator hoses, and maybe the EGR cooler. It would be a great outcome if it was just a $12 hose, and not something complicated or expensive.


What he said. 

I don't think it would be the water pump. 

Most of the time the pump will puke coolant out while its running but it won't leave a big puddle under the car like that while it's sitting there not running. 

While running most of the time the coolant will find a moving part like the belt or other pullies and will be visually all over the engine compartment under the hood and will leave drops in many different places after parked.

Id say radiator or hose. I've even seen the radiator drain rot and leak or just simply work its way lose.

Good luck.


----------



## Tmiller39 (Oct 18, 2016)

Did you find out what was leaking?im having the same issue my mechanic thinks it?s water pump I called the dealership about the recall and my car isn?t under the recall water pump


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Most of the time the pump will puke coolant out while its running but it won't leave a big puddle under the car like that while it's sitting there not running.


Mine did exactly the opposite. Giant puddle when car off; not dripping when running.


----------



## InsideMan (Sep 23, 2017)

Well I stand corrected 

Sounds bass ackwords to me... Lol


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

Mine did the same,coolant puddle after sitting for a while.


----------



## Big Frank (Dec 5, 2018)

my Cruze was doing the same thing for months coolant everywhere never could pinpoint the problem after month I decided What is Time change the cheapest thing possible as they say the reservoir I changed and 90% of the leak stop so I'm assuming the reservoir was busted at the bottom and could not see what a naked eye


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

InsideMan said:


> Sounds bass ackwords to me... Lol


Pretty common. Just after shutdown is the maximum pressure on the system. No airflow though the radiator and no coolant circulation, but the heat of combustion is still coming though the cylinder walls of the block into the water jacket.

Coolant leaks can be very deceptive. No substitute for catching it in action and tracing it back. Not only can the coolant flow along an object for some distance before it falls off, but it can stream from a leak and hit something else before flowing to the puddle. On my old car, I though I had a leak from the engine. Nope, it was a pinhole leak in the radiator that piddled on the block. Totally invisible when it wasn't happening.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

OkieTD said:


> Just shy of 180k miles, came out to a giant puddle under her, reservoir is empty, seemed to only leak while running. Haven't had time to crawl under it, currently at work, seems to be from the front of the block, (as you look at it, not front as in passenger side) Had the water pump changed at the dealership @100k when they did the timing belt. Hoping it's something silly, but it normally isn't. (Had a injector 3 learning at Max limit that cleared up after I ran some cleaner through it)
> 
> Zero mods to the car, have actually not even bothered to do the recalls. Other than a def heater dropping out at 115k and 2 bad batteries, not a bad little car.





Tmiller39 said:


> Did you find out what was leaking?im having the same issue my mechanic thinks it?s water pump I called the dealership about the recall and my car isn?t under the recall water pump


 @*OkieTD* just curious...what was the diagnosis of your problem last month? 

@*Tmiller39* same question?

(Also, assuming we’re discussing the DIESEL water pump based on the subforum)


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Big Frank said:


> my Cruze was doing the same thing for months coolant everywhere never could pinpoint the problem after month I decided What is Time change the cheapest thing possible as they say the reservoir I changed and 90% of the leak stop so I'm assuming the reservoir was busted at the bottom and could not see what a naked eye


 Exactly!:dazed052:


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Only way I located the oil cooler coolant leak on mine was accidently moving it while trying to locate the leak!!!


----------

